# No buffer space available



## sniper007 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi!

Sometimes my apache server stop responding and also ping doesn't works. When this happen ssh connection works with no problem..

when try to ping, receive this error


```
--$ ping www.arnes.si
PING kanin.arnes.si (193.2.1.87): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: No buffer space available
ping: sendto: No buffer space available
ping: sendto: No buffer space available
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1528


----------

